# The X Factor programme



## Teapot (19 Nov 2006)

Why is there no Irish people in the X Factor - I would have thought that Louie Walsh would have have some Irish people in the competition?

There is a wonderful website called [broken link removed] which has a lots of information about how to join an agency and get into the TV and films, applications are also available onteh webstie on how to get into the TV and films on the above website.

Teapot


----------



## ACA (19 Nov 2006)

Irish people - on the whole - are far too sensible to enter a talent contest. They would rather be down the pub or sitting at home, mocking the efforts of the brits!!


----------



## Teapot (19 Nov 2006)

I hope Ben wins, if not Leonie will be the one?  anyone want to take bets on it???


----------



## Marcecie (19 Nov 2006)

I am not too impressed with either of Louis acts this year only ones deserving to win are Leone or Ben but perhaps Robert will improve a bit more.


----------



## ACA (19 Nov 2006)

Don't know where you've ben Marcecie, Robert went home last night!!

Leona has a fantastic voice - I have to put an extra jumper on when she sings, cold chills all over!


----------



## bazermc (19 Nov 2006)

Teapot said:


> Why is there no Irish people in the X Factor




Because its rubbish and we know better!!!!!


----------



## liteweight (20 Nov 2006)

I don't think any of the Irish contestants were deemed good enough to go through. Louis drives me nuts! Telling the Irish to vote because his act was Irish last year. Now he's moving on to the Scottish, as his act this year are from Scotland. I find it pathetic and used to cringe every time he said it last year. It gives the impression that we're incapable of deciding who has talent because we are blinded by our Nationality.

Couldn't understand why Simon Cowell voted Robert off this week. Maybe he's finally starting to play the game like Louis and Sharon. It'd be disappointing if that is the case.


----------



## propertyprof (20 Nov 2006)

bazermc said:


> Because its rubbish and we know better!!!!!


 

please explain Tabby and the COnway Sisters then??

Infact there was massive ques of wannabes at the Dublin trails and non were good enough


----------



## bazermc (20 Nov 2006)

propertyprof said:


> please explain Tabby and the COnway Sisters then??
> 
> Infact there was massive ques of wannabes at the Dublin trails and non were good enough


 

I know good music and never heard of Tabby or the Conway sisters - thank god


----------



## liteweight (20 Nov 2006)

bazermc said:


> I know good music and never heard of Tabby or the Conway sisters - thank god




They were the Irish acts on X Factor!


----------



## MandaC (20 Nov 2006)

The Conway Sisters were like a second rate Corrs, and Tabby was a "Rocker" with about as much "rock" in him as a cubic zircona.  These just "happened" to be from the same area as Westlife (and known to Louis before they went on X Factor)

Westlife were on Saturdays X Factor plugging their new album/single which sounds exactly like the last single/album.  Somebody must be buying this stuff, but who!  Should be prosecuted for crimes against taste.


----------



## delgirl (20 Nov 2006)

MandaC said:


> Westlife were on Saturdays X Factor plugging their new album/single which sounds exactly like the last single/album. Somebody must be buying this stuff, but who! Should be prosecuted for crimes against taste.


Yes, and Mr Walsh accused Ray (the contestant who likes to perform Swing) of being a 'one trick pony'!


----------



## F. Kruger (20 Nov 2006)

Teapot said:


> I hope Ben wins, if not Leonie will be the one? anyone want to take bets on it???


 
There is currently €1.4m in bets on the winner or this event on Betfair alone.Of this, €508,000 has been bet on Leonna and €413,000 on Ben.   

If you want to put a bet on Leonna to win, you have to bet €100 to win €70(+your own stake back). For Ben it's €100 to win €215(+own stake..).


----------



## propertyprof (21 Nov 2006)

liteweight said:


> I don't think any of the Irish contestants were deemed good enough to go through. Louis drives me nuts! Telling the Irish to vote because his act was Irish last year. Now he's moving on to the Scottish, as his act this year are from Scotland. I find it pathetic and used to cringe every time he said it last year. It gives the impression that we're incapable of deciding who has talent because we are blinded by our Nationality.
> 
> Couldn't understand why Simon Cowell voted Robert off this week. Maybe he's finally starting to play the game like Louis and Sharon. It'd be disappointing if that is the case.


 
I agree - next year if he has an asain or black act he will be pandering to that dempgraphic - its really cringeworhty when he states (which he always does after Cowell slates them) - "Yeah Simon, Simon, but Scotland loves them, and Scotland will be voting for them"


----------



## propertyprof (21 Nov 2006)

MandaC said:


> The Conway Sisters were like a second rate Corrs, and Tabby was a "Rocker" with about as much "rock" in him as a cubic zircona. These just "happened" to be from the same area as Westlife (and known to Louis before they went on X Factor)
> 
> Westlife were on Saturdays X Factor plugging their new album/single which sounds exactly like the last single/album. Somebody must be buying this stuff, but who! Should be prosecuted for crimes against taste.


 
This post will be deleted if not edited immediately Mandy yer harsh - I must admit that I am no fan of the Correttes but Tabby was pretty good. I wanted him to do well.


----------



## liteweight (21 Nov 2006)

He really resorted to playground tactics on the last show. Well, Simon, at least I was here, you were in America!! None of Simon's acts ended up in the bottom two but Louis' did. Perhaps he shouldn't spend so much time with them?? Girls Aloud are complaining that he's spending too much time 'being a celebrity' instead of being their manager.

What's the story with Sharon's acts calling her Mummy? More cringeworthiness!! if such a word exists.


----------



## propertyprof (21 Nov 2006)

liteweight said:


> He really resorted to playground tactics on the last show. Well, Simon, at least I was here, you were in America!! None of Simon's acts ended up in the bottom two but Louis' did. Perhaps he shouldn't spend so much time with them?? Girls Aloud are complaining that he's spending too much time 'being a celebrity' instead of being their manager.
> 
> What's the story with Sharon's acts calling her Mummy? More cringeworthiness!! if such a word exists.


 
the show is becoming a bit of a parody or a pastiche or itself alright - maybe a name change to "Cringeworthability Factor" would be in line


----------



## liteweight (21 Nov 2006)

Heard Simon Cowell interviewed. He was asked why Louis speaks to him the way he does.....doesn't he know you could fire him in an instant. Cowell replied...because he's stupid!


----------



## ney001 (21 Nov 2006)

I only watch the X-factor auditions - always worth a laugh! - hate the actual show and cannot stand Louis Walsh


----------



## MandaC (21 Nov 2006)

Totally agree - much prefer the auditions to the show. I love the really bad ones who think they are good.


----------



## liteweight (21 Nov 2006)

Me too!


----------



## Sue Ellen (22 Nov 2006)

MandaC said:


> Totally agree - much prefer the auditions to the show. I love the really bad ones who think they are good.


 
IMHO most of them are a set-up to maintain interest in a very boring show along with the staged fights between judges. Laughing all the way to the bank and that kind of stuff.


----------



## propertyprof (22 Nov 2006)

sueellen said:


> IMHO most of them are a set-up to maintain interest in a very boring show along with the staged fights between judges. Laughing all the way to the bank and that kind of stuff.


 
wothout doubt! also many of the initial auditions are staged also - some people go on knowing that if they are really bad they will get on TV and might get some other media interest of the back of that - classic example was that Irish guy with the quiff and long bleached blonde hair - think his name was Brendan.

Also not sure if any of ye will seen this guy but you might have if you have ITV2 but there was a chinese guy on American Idol that was terrible and he was sooooo bad that they gave him a contract due to the comedy factor and I think he might have gone to no. 1 with it!! just shows ya!


----------



## blinkbelle (22 Nov 2006)

have to say since the x factor started years ago i watched it all the time, but now couldn't be bothered.

I think its crap this year anyone agree ?


----------



## ney001 (22 Nov 2006)

propertyprof said:


> wothout doubt! also many of the initial auditions are staged also - some people go on knowing that if they are really bad they will get on TV and might get some other media interest of the back of that - classic example was that Irish guy with the quiff and long bleached blonde hair - think his name was Brendan.
> 
> Also not sure if any of ye will seen this guy but you might have if you have ITV2 but there was a chinese guy on American Idol that was terrible and he was sooooo bad that they gave him a contract due to the comedy factor and I think he might have gone to no. 1 with it!! just shows ya!



A similar thing happened with a guy who sang 'eye of the tiger' - he was used in various ads etc - made a fortune.  I definitely think people have copped on to this because each year the audtionees are getting worse and more cringeworthy.   - There are however a few genuinely bad auditions, I did see one of these and I don't know if it was x factor or Americal Idol but they reduced this teenage girl to tears in the audition, telling her she was ugly etc etc  - the girl was hysterical by the time she left, she had genuinely thought that she could sing.  The thing is with this people is that everyone around them tells them they can sing and they are great and they come to believe it!.  Anyway, I thought it was so wrong to pick on the girl that way - after all she was just a kid - it's one thing saying she couldn't sing but to pick on her for her looks at that age is not good.  That guy is Brendan Kilkenny - and I truly think he is an absolute disgrace to the Irish - I see he hires himself out for Christmas do's and such - good god imagine a Christmas do with that thing high kicking his way around the room - twit!


----------

